# Sorry about the no replies.



## RangerWickett (Oct 17, 2002)

I figure I owe the folks on this board an explanation for why I basically haven't replied here for two weeks.  I'll start with the hope that I should be free to reply here more often starting this weekend.

Now, as to why I've been fairly absent here, there were several issues that came up.

The first is that I'm at college, and the past few weeks were mid-term time, which is never fun.

The second was a mild personal problem that I'm sure you folks don't want to hear about.  Everything's cool now, but it required me taking some time off to help out a friend in need.

The third was getting the revised text for the print version of Tournaments, Fairs, & Taverns finished.  I think the additions will make the print book even more useful than the pdf version, but as is often the case, I kept on getting new ideas that I felt needed to be in the book (like a 4-page ruleset to cover all sorts of team sports like football and basketball, and suggestions for assigning challenge ratings to games PCs play), so I ended up doing more than just revising.  Hopefully people will like it.

The fourth is that this past weekend was my college's Fall Break, and I needed the chance to relax and hang out with my girlfriend who lives 5 hours away.  Unfortunately I got a stomach flu over the weekend, so I actually ended up feeling more exhausted after my vacation.  On the upside, however, I've discovered how fun a game Kingdom Hearts is.  Disney characters, Final Fantasy characters, and lots of platforming goodness.    There are benefits to being holed up in bed for three days.  Oh, and I also got to play as a guest in my girlfriend's D&D game, which is a sequel to Savannah Knights (look for it on the storyhour board if you're interested).

So, now that that's all over, I should be able to get back to gaming concerns.  It might take me a week or so to get caught up, but I'll try to reply to everyone that's posted here lately.  Thanks for not holding it against me.


----------

